# on the spot traffic fines



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Do the police still do on the spot traffic fines for non-residents? Is it still legal?

do they go to the bank with you if you don't have enough cash?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A British mechanic I know (successful) was stopped recently and had all his paperwork checked. He still drives using his British driving licence which is still valid. He was told, politely, by the traffic cop that he really should have it changed to a Spanish licence which he accepted. A week later he received a €500 fine through the post which stated that his British Licence did not exist. He had to visit his Gestor, have it copied and sent to Traffico in Malaga and the fine was quashed. But we have heard of people being politely escorted to the bank to pay on the spot fines. A friend here, who owns a well known bar, said a local traffic cop who drinks there regularly, told him that some Police forces have been told that in April they will receive no money from central government and that the money the require must be raised via fines. No idea if he was talking through the correct orifice so don't shoot me I'm only the messenger...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Do the police still do on the spot traffic fines for non-residents? Is it still legal?
> 
> do they go to the bank with you if you don't have enough cash?


Hmmm.
Look at this xabia from the DGT itself



> AVISO IMPORTANTE: A partir del 4 de marzo de 2013, las Jefaturas Provinciales de tráfico NO admitirán el pago de multas en metálico.


 As from the 4th of March Local Traffic Offices will not accept payments in cash

This is from the blue box

Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : ¿Alguna Multa? : Pago de la multa
Is this talking about all kinds of fines from traffic police and guardia civil??


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I was going to say... that doesn't sound legal!

Dear sweet husband just got his first speeding ticket. I was in charge of paying it, and saw on the back of the ticket that you can pay the officer with a credit card. The online payment site is pretty sweet. It made paying very easy.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's part of the EU road safety law that came into effect a few years back.


To many tourists ignoring the laws.


Last year the police in I think Tuscany tracked down an English women that between various traffic cameras had collected and ignored 150000 Euros of fines. Count the zeros


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmm.
> Look at this xabia from the DGT itself
> 
> As from the 4th of March Local Traffic Offices will not accept payments in cash
> ...


I hate that website - I can hardly ever find what I'm looking for there!!


no, this was traffic police who drove to the bank with the offender ('non resident') to get the money out............

there are various other 'issues' involved though, so I've advised them to swallow it............ & get their paperwork sorted out pdq


----------

